# Copper Rods



## GT-6 Racer (Nov 13, 2022)

Turned some C102 full hard rods between centers.  +0.000/-0.002” tolerance was the tough part with copper. Roughed with carbide and finished with a razor sharp 10 degree M2 tool. Amazing how much heat copper makes turning even with light cuts. Tap magic extra thick for roughing and wd40 for finishing seemed to work best


----------



## Dhal22 (Nov 13, 2022)

Purty......


----------



## GT-6 Racer (Nov 13, 2022)

Even full hard it’s tough to get the finish.  Had to hone the tool after every other part and go sooo slow, 400 rpm. That was only taking 0.020” in 3 passes per part. Roughing was easy though, 0.050” doc with carbide, making pretty razor worms.


----------



## rwm (Nov 13, 2022)

Those are beautiful. What are they for?


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Nov 14, 2022)

Oddly enough I was cutting Copper too! Better electrodes for the spot welder.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## GT-6 Racer (Nov 14, 2022)

Weldingrod1 said:


> Oddly enough I was cutting Copper too! Better electrodes for the spot welder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully your copper alloy was more free machining.  Looks good !


----------



## GT-6 Racer (Nov 14, 2022)

rwm said:


> Those are beautiful. What are they for?


They are for a robotic welding fixture. Drilled and tapped on the ends. It’s a customer part so I don’t have any details.


----------



## Braeden P (Nov 15, 2022)

Definitly more than close enough for gov't work! I have a hard time getting a 4'' long piece of steel to those tolorences with 0.00003'' runout, and copper is a pains so great job! That 10EE is very clean!


----------



## GT-6 Racer (Nov 15, 2022)

Braeden P said:


> Definitly more than close enough for gov't work! I have a hard time getting a 4'' long piece of steel to those tolorences with 0.00003'' runout, and copper is a pains so great job! That 10EE is very clean!


It’s a survivor.  No rebuild, original paint.  I love the thing.  I scraped the compound slide last Xmas.  Smooth as silk now. Don’t know how it was worn so much more ? Must have done a lot of short taper work at GE …. The rest of the machine has little wear …


----------



## Braeden P (Nov 15, 2022)

That’s in great condition! This was my lathe when I first got it, looks horrible but the ways and spindle are great


----------



## GT-6 Racer (Nov 15, 2022)

Braeden P said:


> That’s in great condition! This was my lathe when I first got it, looks horrible but the ways and spindle are great


I love these little Hardinge lathes. Have you gotten to give it some love yet?


----------



## Braeden P (Nov 15, 2022)

I’m working on making it perfect, I have removed all of the paint and filler since it clogs sandpaper really quick and new bondo won’t stick to it and I have 60% of the bondo ready to paint with 20% left to put on, slow work but it should look great, and some proof of it being dead nuts but it can’t compete with a 10EE


----------



## GT-6 Racer (Nov 15, 2022)

I lucked into this one cheap. It’s very complete and original. Even has the factory guard and backsplash.




Braeden P said:


> I’m working on making it perfect, I have removed all of the paint and filler since it clogs sandpaper really quick and new bondo won’t stick to it and I have 60% of the bondo ready to paint with 20% left to put on, slow work but it should look great, and some proof of it being dead nuts but it can’t compete with a 10EE


Sweet.  It will look fantastic when you get done. Well worth the effort.


----------



## rwm (Nov 16, 2022)

That is a beauty. If I had the space I would have a second op lathe like that. What is that dovetail thingy mounted over the spindle?


----------



## Firstram (Nov 16, 2022)

Cut off tool!


----------



## GT-6 Racer (Nov 16, 2022)

rwm said:


> That is a beauty. If I had the space I would have a second op lathe like that. What is that dovetail thingy mounted over the spindle?


Yep. Vertical cut off. Fantastic. This is a holder off an HC mounted to a DV slide   Works great  had to do a little surgery to get them matched up


----------

